# Screen board for combine/queen intro



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Vance when I did the 2 queen hives, once the hive is open of screens and bees go back and forth, the hive considers itself as one hive.
after 4 days of bees mingling you should be fine.
Also the extra bees from the bottom will migrate to the top, until then.

good luck.

GG


----------

